# new setup



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm planting a new setup in a 150 and I'm putting in some jungle val. I bought some flourish but now I read that this will melt the Vals. The product label doesn't mention this. Should I just not use it or should I use less.The plants don't need to grow fast I just thought some flourish would help the plants till they establish themselves.................george


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I've also heard that flourish can melt vals, however I use it and I just trimmed about 3 feet off my vals lol. They have runners everywhere. I use excel every day and flourish once a week.


----------

